# Poor Boo has an eye problem



## Nightfeathers (Oct 16, 2012)

She has a vet appointment Monday, but meantime I wanted to see if there are any ideas on whats up and anything I can do to help now. 










You can see it looks droopy. I'm guessing conjunctivitis, but worried it might be psittacosis. She has a watery sneeze right now too. Her poos are green and white but not runny. It's been so long since I had a bird it's hard to tell yet whats abnormal but she is extremely quiet, especially for a tiel and seems to be fluffed a lot too. 

She's been this way since I got her and I had assumed it was normal but now I'm thinking she's been ill since I got her.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say conjunctivitis too but it's only a guess. I tried to find a picture to see what it looks like in tiels but didn't find one. Others hopefully will answer soon who can be more helpful than me. I do think she needs to see a vet. I did find this article which has some helpful info: http://www.cockatiel.com/eyes.html Keep us posted.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That does look like conjunctivitis, which is a symptom of chlamydia psitacci. That along with the sneezing sounds like you may already have a diagnosis. It can be tested for using the blood though.

Treatment is usually a 45 day treatment, with 1 or 2 doses of doxycycline being given once daily for the 45 days. During this time, try sprinkling some Brewer's Yeast on her foods to help her body cope with the stress of medicating.

Let us know how the appointment goes..and if there is any way to get her in sooner than monday then do that. Respiratory diseases can cause birds to die in a matter of days. Get her in to the vets ASAP.


----------



## Nightfeathers (Oct 16, 2012)

I won't be able to get to the clinic until Monday unfortunately. I can't drive there myself or I would. I can't decide if fear is making me see things she doesn't have but she might have the tremors thing too. I notice her shivering or shuddering sometimes. I didn't think anything of it but now I wonder. I can't find anyplace close to me that handles birds or I'd take her there tomorrow.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

How old is Boo?

I still think it's good for you take her to the vet, but Ama had something similiar to this as a baby and it corrected as he got older.... Here is the thread on it:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29318

And here are the pictures since the links don't work anymore:




























I don't want you to not take Boo to the vet based on this, but I think it's good for you to know that it could potentially not be as serious as well.


----------



## Nightfeathers (Oct 16, 2012)

She's only 17 weeks. Thanks for the small hope anyway.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Awww. Hoping everything is ok over the weekend. Keep her warm and comfy and I am hoping for the best.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like hound dog eye, a genetic trait. if shes had it ever since you got her, there is a high chance of it. if her eyes seem irritated you can give her a drop of saline eye drops in the affected eyes once or twice a day to soothe them. but get her checked just in case, but it very well could be a genetic trait and isnt really a health problem, but might need to be monitored for irritation to the eyes throughout her life.


some threads of interest for you

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27808&highlight=hound+eyes

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26362&highlight=hound+eyes

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29318&highlight=hound+eyes&page=2


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I forgot about the eye drops. 

I bought optique brand. They are homeopathic? And it helped.


----------



## Nightfeathers (Oct 16, 2012)

Just updating here, we got her to the vet today. She does have a respiratory infection. The vet gave her a 45 day course of doxicyclan and an antiinflamatory for her eye which is more precautionary than necessary she said. She should be ok though. Boo was very well behaved for the vet too, though she left a gift on the assistants pants leg. XD She handled the whole thing much better than I hoped and seems to have forgotten all about it. We got her a nail clipping too while she was there so she can stop punching holes in my arm all the time. XD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is good news that she is being treated


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck, I hope you don't have any trouble medicating!  I'm glad she is getting treatment. My 2 birds never did like the taste of doxycycline, no matter the flavor they put it in.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## Nightfeathers (Oct 16, 2012)

Nother update! I can tell she is feeling better. She is becoming much more vocal now that she's starting to feel better. She protests when I make her stay in her cage any length of time lol.She's also getting into more trouble trying to eat my cords and shred my mouse pad lol, but she is far more active so I'm happy. Still sneezy and her eye is still a bit droopy, but not as bad on either point. She is also gliding/flying a bit more. Her wings are clipped so she can't do a lot but she learned the path to my bedroom pretty fast. <3


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good news! I hope you continue to update us with the good stuff!


----------



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

Poor little love. So glad she's on the mend!


----------

